# Empowered People Group



## Rodneyspascoe (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking for security guard work. Saw a cool program been run by Empowered People Group. Gutted I can't do there course. I have just arrived from the UK and there clients are only training and employing citizens. Will keep looking, anyone else have leads in this work??cheers


----------

